# Road Trip!



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

So, the girls and I are planning a road trip to Salem, MA. It's kind of "last minute" but not.  We're leaving here in the morning on Friday, the 26th, and plan to be home on the Sunday night.

Anyone live there? Or visited there? Any recommendations on what to see? Restaurants to check out? Bars or pubs?

I'm super excited as this is my first real road trip, and it'll be without the parents or the man.  I plan to scrapbook the whole thing, and make each girl a scrapbook for Yule (Christmas).


----------

